# Nautilus NV (Adult Content)



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

You have been warned!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: I had to look. It's my job. :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sexxxxy. I think Nautilus makes the finest reel out there!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Brett does this mean you have some extra Galvan's laying around that need a new home  (I didn't get that T3 BTW)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I had to look. It's my job.


I hope you weren't tainted, Al.



flyguy7 said:


> Sexxxxy. I think Nautilus makes the finest reel out there!


The drag on this thing is a beast man. It will be fun to get on the water.



fixed blade said:


> I don't get it.


Fixed - I would never have expected you to click on the Fly Fishing link! The next thing anyone knows you are going to be wearing a tweed jacket while standing on the banks of a stately stream with a bamboo fly rod and size 22 royal coachman espousing the virtues of 15 year Pulteney Scotch. It's reel porn, sorry about forgetting the pasty on the drag knob.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> Brett does this mean you have some extra Galvan's laying around that need a new home?


Bill: There is no such thing as "extra" Galvans.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Fixed - I would never have expected you to click on the Fly Fishing link!


Actually, I clicked on view new posts, and this was one of the top few. I saw adult content, so naturally I clicked on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice! That is one hot babe. Hope you have fly rods to go with all your Reels. :wink:


----------

